# SOTM - September 2022 Poll



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Here's the list of entries with the best pics under their names, followed by all of the work links to their build.


1) DGBurns42

















SOTM - September 2022 - It's Reclaimed or...


SOTM - September 2022 - Reclaimed or Repurposed Materials This month's challenge is to create a frame out of an object that was previously used for something totally unrelated. The final frame does not have to resemble the objects that they started out as, the materials just need to be rebuilt...




www.slingshotforum.com







2) Jcharmin92

















SOTM - September 2022 - It's Reclaimed or...


Cool twist on the Figure 8 Descender frame  Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Darrell Allen ** SlingLyfe Band Up ** Thanks! Definitely a bit quirky to shoot, but its more comfortable to hold than my pictures would suggest haha




www.slingshotforum.com







3) bottlecap

















SOTM - September 2022 - It's Reclaimed or...


Cool twist on the Figure 8 Descender frame  Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Darrell Allen ** SlingLyfe Band Up ** Thanks! Definitely a bit quirky to shoot, but its more comfortable to hold than my pictures would suggest haha




www.slingshotforum.com













SOTM - September 2022 - It's Reclaimed or...


Cool twist on the Figure 8 Descender frame  Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Darrell Allen ** SlingLyfe Band Up ** Thanks! Definitely a bit quirky to shoot, but its more comfortable to hold than my pictures would suggest haha




www.slingshotforum.com













SOTM - September 2022 - It's Reclaimed or...


I need to get busy!




www.slingshotforum.com













SOTM - September 2022 - It's Reclaimed or...


I need to get busy!




www.slingshotforum.com







4) Slingshot28

















SOTM - September 2022 - It's Reclaimed or...


I need to get busy!




www.slingshotforum.com







5) bottlecap 2nd entry

















SOTM - September 2022 - It's Reclaimed or...


Entry #2 is in the chute, still a ways to go...Materials so far, all saved from trip to dumpster at work. Used meat cutting bench top, oriented strand board from crate, caster from defunct display kiosk...got a bunch of those. ...she's shaping up,...more to follow...




www.slingshotforum.com













SOTM - September 2022 - It's Reclaimed or...


Entry #2 is in the chute, still a ways to go...Materials so far, all saved from trip to dumpster at work. Used meat cutting bench top, oriented strand board from crate, caster from defunct display kiosk...got a bunch of those. ...she's shaping up,...more to follow...




www.slingshotforum.com













SOTM - September 2022 - It's Reclaimed or...


Pickle fork!!!!




www.slingshotforum.com







6) snydes

















SOTM - September 2022 - It's Reclaimed or...


Entry #2 is in the chute, still a ways to go...Materials so far, all saved from trip to dumpster at work. Used meat cutting bench top, oriented strand board from crate, caster from defunct display kiosk...got a bunch of those. ...she's shaping up,...more to follow...




www.slingshotforum.com





7) MacGyver

















SOTM - September 2022 - It's Reclaimed or...


Entry #2 is in the chute, still a ways to go...Materials so far, all saved from trip to dumpster at work. Used meat cutting bench top, oriented strand board from crate, caster from defunct display kiosk...got a bunch of those. ...she's shaping up,...more to follow...




www.slingshotforum.com













SOTM - September 2022 - It's Reclaimed or...


Pickle fork!!!!




www.slingshotforum.com













SOTM - September 2022 - It's Reclaimed or...


Pickle fork!!!!




www.slingshotforum.com


----------

